# Meindl Boots



## BDTyre (31 Dec 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Meindl boots?  A guy in the regiment has a pair and absolutely loves them, but he's the first one I've seen with them.  I'm looking to pick up a pair of good boots for personal use, and possibly for a tour if I get on one.

Looking at these two:
http://www.ajbrooks.com/qs/product/40/2357/176042/0/0
or
http://www.ajbrooks.com/qs/product/40/2357/139816/0/0

Thanks.


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Dec 2007)

LCF aside, they look a little rigid and bulky?

However pics can be deceiving.

$280 CAD plus shipping, thats a bit steep.

Is there any links to any criitiques from soldiers on the performance of this boot? I have never heard of them until now.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## BernDawg (31 Dec 2007)

Meindl boots were originally designed for mountaineering.  We had a Sgt from New Zealand on some sort of exchange in Wpg some time ago and they were issued Meindls because of their rugged terrain (he said).  He loved them and my boss (at the time) wrangled a trade out of him for the boots and he loved them too. 
As for personal exp I have none as they weren't my size (hence my boss trading for them not moi!)


----------



## BDTyre (31 Dec 2007)

Wes,

Thankfully the retailer is local for me, so no shipping and I can go in and try them on.  Plus they offer a government discount -at least on any boots out of the "Duty" line.  ;D


----------



## Poppa (31 Dec 2007)

I've had a pair for about 4 years now.
Best. Boot. Ever.
Been everywhere in all sorts of terrain and weather. No issues. However, mine are brown and I've never considered them for work use.
They are on the solid side and until they get worked in rather stiff.
Hope this helps.


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Dec 2007)

I was in the middle eastern winters of the desert of Baghdad province and city. The winter boots they gave us were Zamberlans, which were as rigid as ski boots. I did not even bring them. I used the generic Schwartzkoff Altama Westco desert boot with Panama sole, the same boot the CF once bought off the shelf. Light, cool in the 50C heat, and fine in the cooler temps of say -2 to 10C.

These boots were light, like slippers, and comfy as hell. I have been wearing this pattern of boot daily since being chitted for them in 1996, and my chit or authority to wear has never been challenged until this year, and once I explained about the bilateral achillies tendonitus, nothing more has been said.

I am happy with these boots, which now one can get on ebay for as little as $30US, and thats genuine GI! They retail for $240AUD here, which is way too much.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## COBRA-6 (31 Dec 2007)

A lot of the european armies use Meindl boots, they're hard to find in north america. All the reviews I have read have been very positive. Try searching Lightfighter.net for some first hand reviews.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (31 Dec 2007)

I have been wearing Meindl desert boots for the last two months and they are very good.  They took around two hours of walking to break in to the point where they are still at.  The are comfortable, reasonably warm (down to -5) and cool in the heat.  Good traction and not a sign of a blister.  The only wear on them is where I caught a seam on side of a vehicle and tore it a bit.  That only happened a couple of days ago, but it has't got any longer.
Overall two thumbs up.


----------



## BDTyre (31 Dec 2007)

AmmoTech, are you wearing the Safari or the Desert?  I'm leaning towards the Safari myself, as it is a bit less expensive....


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Jan 2008)

Desert Fox is one of the issue Brit boots.  Thats what I'm wearing.


----------



## RangerRay (2 Jan 2008)

I have Meindl Island Pros, and they are the best boots I have ever worn.  Full stop.


----------



## noneck (2 Jan 2008)

I have both Island Pros (Dyed Black by AJ Brooks) and Hanwag SF GTX. The Hanwags are great boots but fit a tad too tight on the one foot, the Island Pros are outstanding I second RangerRay's opinion.

I was actually issued the Island Pros via the CF as my full sole othotics would not fit in the new combat boots.  I had to give up two pairs of issue boots to gain one pair of the Meindls.

I have only worn the Hanwags 6 times and will throw them up for sale at the Seaforth's, when we stand to next Wed.

Noneck


----------



## KevinB (2 Jan 2008)

A lot of guys picked up Desert Fox's from the Belgian Para's when in kabul -- they where charging us $100 USD a pair...
  Nice boot -- way better than the CF desert boot


----------



## BDTyre (3 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys.  It looks like I'll go with the Meindls, based on everyone's opinion here.  I just have to decide which pair.


----------



## GregC (3 Jan 2008)

I picked up a couple pairs of desert meindls before I went overseas, I believe it was the safari, and the gore tex model, then later the desert fox. Don't ask about all the names, they seem to constantly change. I wasn't a big fan of the goretex ones overseas as I found them much warmer, it may have just been psychological but after february I never really wore them again.

I wore the non-goretex (I believe it was the safari) for pretty much the whole tour, and they worked amazingly. No blisters. Ever. I found them an excellent compromise between taller boots (like the horrible Boulet we were issued) and low cut hiking boots. I really liked the lacing system, as it made it possible to "lock in" pressure, ie very little pressure where my foot flexes, and then more support toward the top of the boot. It did take longer to lace them, however. 

A few caveats here. Although mine held up perfectly (and that's with alot of km's patrolling over that 6 months) a friend of mine's pair basically fell apart, with the stitching along the side of the boot completely letting go. His was the same model as mine, so I don't know if I got an awesome pair or he got a crappy set. Another complaint, although I say this for all boots...... the insoles they come with are JUNK. We're talking cardboard here. Buying a good set of insoles is not an option, it's a must. And lastly, I found the break in time a tad lengthy, but go overseas with them, fall in some wadi's, and those boots will be your best friends soon enough.

I hope this answsers any questions, but the bottom line is on the next tour, I'll be picking up the exact same boots without hesitation.


----------

